# Lenteur web Imac et NeufBox



## camaf (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai depuis quelques des problèmes de lenteur d'affichage des pages web
J'ai un Imac OS 10.5 et une Neufbox branchée en Ethernet, l'essai en wifi donne le même résultat.
Autorisations réparées , cache de Safari vidé, redémarrage, rien n'y fait.

Je ne pense pas mettre en cause la neufbox car le pc portable surfe très bien en wifi.

Ce qui m'intrigue est que ce ralentissement est très localisé à certaines heures de 18 à 23h !

 J'ai testé ma connexion, aucune connexion pirate, bande passante et débit corrects

Merci pour l'aide

Meilleurs voeux à tous

Camaf


----------



## boudjango (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai également le même problème depuis 1 semaine.
J'espère que l'on trouvera une solution.

A bientôt


----------



## gian77 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je constate la même chose sur mon macbook nouvellement acquis (moins de 2 semaines), il y a un temps d'arrêt avant le chargement d'une page et des lenteurs de manière générale.
J'utilise Safari (sur OS X Snow Leopard), je n'ai pas encore essayé avec d'autre explorateur web.
Sur mon PC portable tout fonctionne normalement.


----------



## boudjango (11 Janvier 2010)

peut être que cela est lié a une mise a jour récente de Mac OS ?


----------



## camaf (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour..
Je pensais avoir résolu le pb en ajoutant des DNS mais sans grand changement.
En fait, l'adresse des sites s'affichent rapidement mais l'affichage des pages est très très lent.
J'ai essayé en wifi, changé la prise sur la box, redémarré la Box..

je reste sec...


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2010)

camaf a dit:


> Ce qui m'intrigue est que ce ralentissement est très localisé à certaines heures de 18 à 23h !


Ne serait-ce pas une surcharge du trafic tout simplement ?

Dans ma campagne et en dégroupage total par le Neuf, cela m'arrive de temps à autre et toujours dans ces heures là


----------



## camaf (11 Janvier 2010)

Le bouton trafic clignote en effet pendant le problème..
Pourquoi le Pc portable connecté en wifi n'aurait-il pas le pb en même temps ??

Ps : 
j'enrage de voir un Pc fonctionné mieux que mon Mac !!


----------



## clochelune (11 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas une surcharge du trafic tout simplement ?
> 
> Dans ma campagne et en dégroupage total par le Neuf, cela m'arrive de temps à autre et toujours dans ces heures là



sans doute car ici aussi souvent de grosses lenteurs pour afficher les pages web sous free
c'était plus rapide avec orange relié en ethernet (pourtant ici aussi j'ai mis le câble ethernet, câble et réseau, mais bon! c'est lent! faut s'y faire!)


----------



## camaf (11 Janvier 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> sans doute car ici aussi souvent de grosses lenteurs pour afficher les pages web sous free
> c'était plus rapide avec orange relié en ethernet (pourtant ici aussi j'ai mis le câble ethernet, câble et réseau, mais bon! c'est lent! faut s'y faire!)




Après le passage de Orange à Neuf je n'avais aucun souci, voire même plus rapide car branché en ethernet et plus en wifi..
Très bon débit depuis 3 mois jusqu'à il y 15 j, d'où ma question..
Et le Pc toujours aussi bon...


----------



## kinon2 (26 Janvier 2010)

même souci
nouveau chez SFR/neubox, j'ai noté ce ralentissement important de l'accès aux pages. Mais c'est bien l'accès aux pages qui bloque car une fois le chargement commencé il est rapide (sauf effectivement de 18 à 21H mais ceci semble indépendant puisque en dehors de ces heures chargées il y a toujours un temps d'arrêt assez long avant le chargement des pages), d'ailleurs le débit mesuré reste bon.


----------



## Sudiste06 (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi aussi, je viens de déménager et j'avais une ligne pourrie mais relativement rapide à l'affichage où j'habitais et pensais en avoir une meilleure où je suis maintenant bah manque de pot je suis à 2100 m du répartiteur et c'est vrai le soir du style maintenant à 21 h on se croirait en 56 k.. 

Le technicien SFR est passé ce jour suite à ma demande de lenteur car je bosse toute la journée sur le net et ma connexion est correcte, il est même arrivé à la faire passer à 10 Méga (2 M en plus de gagnés..) et là en testant je suis à + de 5 Méga rien que pour le net (package net+tv+tel..) donc je ne pense pas que ce soit le traffic mais plutôt autre chose mais quoi..?? 

Ce qui est fou c'est qu'aucun FAI n'est capable de dire ok à votre adresse vous allez avoir tant..

Je me questionne toutefois sur le fait de passer chez Numericable..


----------



## nirmou (1 Février 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je relate le même problème qui perdure depuis fin 2009. J'ai restaurer complètement mon Imac et fait ensuite les mises à jour nécessaire mais rien à fiare.
Tu rentres du boulot, tu te cales devant ton Mac pour surfer un peu et c'est plus lent qu'il y a 10 ans...

Sudiste06, mois je suis dans le secteur de Nice Est, t'es dans quel coin toi?
Neuf m'adit que j'étais loin du relais mais je pense pas que ça vienne de ça car les problèmes sont apparus il y a 2 mois maintenant et je suis chez Neuf depuis 1 an.

++


----------



## gian77 (1 Février 2010)

Pour compléter mon post précédent,

Les lenteurs constatées sont identiques quel que soit l'endroit/provider où je connecte mon macbook : Paris avec SFR/N9UF ou Metz avec Orange


----------



## Chuck_Joris (2 Février 2010)

Même problèm sur Grenoble !
Périodiquement, le soir la navigation devient horrible. Mais depuis hier cest encore plus lent et étrange. SFR a effectué hier midin, à ma demande, une mise à jour du firmware du modem. Je suis passé de la version 1.5 à 2.0.
Depuis certain site ne saffiche tout simplement plus comme yahoo par exemple. Hotmail veut bien aller jusquà la page dauthentification mais pas plus loin. Cependant certains sites veulent bien safficher rapidement.
Noter que je peux relever mes mails sur yahoo via Mail sans problème et que la connexion en wifi avec mon ipod touch se fait sans problème !
Petite précision mon iMac alu 20 pouce est connecté en ethernet.
On pourrait croire que ca ressemble à un problème douverture de port TCP.
Je nai pas encore eu le temps de creuser dans ce sens.
Dernierr point, sur la page de configuration de la neufbox, la navigation entre les différents onglet ou option se fait sans problème sauf pour l'onglet "Réseau" ou la page peut mettre jusqu'à plusieurs minutes pour s'afficher !

Je ne sais pas si vos symptomes sont plus ou moins identiques et j'espère que nos différents retour d'expérience feront avancer le problème !


----------



## camaf (2 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous 

Toujours pas d'amélioration, et le Pc en wifi surfe toujours aussi bien !!
Ce problème reste un mystère, aucune solution de personne, pas de réponse sur le forum Neufbox.
Je ne connais pas trop le moniteur d'activité mais se peut-il que certaines tâches de fond, journalières fassent ramer nos connexions ?
Il me semblait avoir lu que certaines opérations se faisaient à heure fixe sur os 10.5 
NeufBox vérifiée, pas de pb apparent
Bande passante pendant le problème : 6,7 MO
Branchée en ethernet, câble et prise changés, même résultat en wifi
Aucune mise à jour ni logiciel installés

Peut-être faudrait-il soumettre la question au service technique Apple ?

Cordialement


----------



## kinon2 (2 Février 2010)

oui ce qui est très étrange c'est que sur certains sites il n'y a pas de ralentissements (ou pas trop). J'ai remarqué aussi quelque chose qui n'a peut être rien à voir, depuis que j'ai la neuf box, lorsque je veux faire un retour vers une page précédente ou suivante dans safari il faut que je clique deux fois le premier clic n'est que rarement pris en compte...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (3 Février 2010)

Nouveaux tests hier soir :
J'ai mis l'iMac en wifi, ça semblait légèrement mieux.
Mon viel iBook G4 a été ressorti des cartons pour l'occasion.
Branché en Ethernet, au départ ca ramait tout autant. Puis j'ai désactivé le firewall (l'iBook étant Panther, c'est plus facile que sous leopard). A partir de là les choses se sont un peu amélioré. Par amélioré j'entend que j'ai enfin pu me connecter sur les pages yahoo mail mais avec une lenteur incroyable.

J'ai laissé un message sur un forum sfr. On verra bien s'ils répondent et je vous tiendrais informé.


----------



## klintiswoud (4 Février 2010)

Depuis 1 petite quinzaine de jours, j'ai le même souci que vous de lenteur (extrème) avec Safari dans les mêmes tranches horaires indiquées. j'habite à Lyon, et non en campagne! Onyx n'y a rien changé.  sans faire de conclusion hâtive, le déclenchement du "problème m'a semblé correspondre avec ma dernière mise à jour"..  l'un d'entre vous, connaissant bien l'anglais a-t-il la possibilité de se connecter sur des forums internationaux sur ce sujet afin de savoir si c'est une défaillance interne à apple ou bien si c'est juste en France et si c'est lié à un fournisseur d'accès?
en tout cas, cette lenteur est vraiment pénalisante et je n'ai pas de solution non plus.. A+


----------



## camaf (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour 

Sans succès auprès de plusieurs forum je me suis décidé à contacter sfr qui aurait détecter un problème sur la ligne. bizarre !
Je vous tiendrais au courant de l'évolution......


----------



## jeje66 (6 Février 2010)

moi aussi même probleme de lenteur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
surtout le soir à partir de 18H00
j'ai eu de gros soucis avec la neufbox qui se désynchroniser et se synchroniser toute seule
j'ai essayer avec  une 2 eme box  de secours cela faisait la même chose!!!!
après 6 appels un technicien de chez sfr a fait des reglages sur ma box a distance et depuis plus de désynchronisation mais très lent le soir (il ma dit qu'il avait baissé le débit)
apres encore des apels au service client sfr ils se sont decider a m'envoyer un technicien.
il vient jeudi on verra bien


----------



## camaf (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Qui pourrait me déchiffrer les données de mon terminal et moniteur d'activité ?
Il parait que Sfr n'est pas en cause , mais mon Imac !!!


----------



## cameleone (12 Février 2010)

camaf a dit:


> Ce qui m'intrigue est que ce ralentissement est très localisé à certaines heures de 18 à 23h !





chafpa a dit:


> cela m'arrive de temps à autre et toujours dans ces heures là





Sudiste06 a dit:


> c'est vrai le soir du style maintenant à 21 h on se croirait en 56 k..





Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Même problèm sur Grenoble !
> Périodiquement, le soir la navigation devient horrible. Mais depuis hier cest encore plus lent et étrange.





jeje66 a dit:


> moi aussi même probleme de lenteur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> surtout le soir à partir de 18H00



Qu'on soit clair. Des problèmes de ralentissement peuvent venir de bien des causes.

Mais des ralentissements, déconnexions, désynchronisations, ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, *limités à une plage horaire, la même tous les jours*, ne peuvent avoir qu'une cause, qui est à voir avec votre fournisseur d'accès. Votre Mac n'y est pour rien !


----------



## camaf (12 Février 2010)

cameleone a dit:


> Qu'on soit clair. Des problèmes de ralentissement peuvent venir de bien des causes.
> 
> Mais des ralentissements, déconnexions, désynchronisations, ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, *limités à une plage horaire, la même tous les jours*, ne peuvent avoir qu'une cause, qui est à voir avec votre fournisseur d'accès. Votre Mac n'y est pour rien !





C'est Clair ! Mais alors pourquoi, dans cette tranche horaire, le Pc connecté en wifi n'a pas de pb ??


----------



## cameleone (12 Février 2010)

Franchement, je n'ai pas de réponse. Regarde ici, le dernier message en particulier. Je ne dis pas que c'est la même chose, mais c'est une piste possible...


----------



## gian77 (13 Février 2010)

Quelle coïncidence, ce soir un pote est passé chez moi et s'est servi de mon MBP pour consulter ses mails. Il m'a fait remarquer à juste titre que ma connexion internet est hyper lente, il possède également un MBP sur Léopard (pas Snow) et me dis que son sa connexion marche très bien. Sur ce il me fait remarquer qu'il y a beaucoup de réseaux WiFi dans mon entourage et me conseille de changer de canal (qui par défaut est positionné sur 11) afin d'éviter les perturbations.
Apres son départ je me connecte sur ma Neuf-Box et change le canal de 11 à 3 (au hasard), et depuis tout à l'air de fonctionner correctement, il n'y a plus de temps d'attente avant le chargement d'une page web, celles-ci s'affichent instantanément ;-)
En espérant que ça va rester comme ça ... ditent moi si cette solution fonctionne également chez vous !


----------



## camaf (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous

Comme par enchantement mon débit est correct depuis 2 jours, sans faire aucune bidouille sur mon Mac, donc, n'en déplaise à Sfr, c'est bien un problème de leur coté..


----------

